# Legit skyline importers or dealers near Baumholder Germany?



## Zero_Cool (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm a forum newbie and I'd like to introduce myself to everyone. My name is Brian and I'm getting stationed near Baumholder, Germany in May of 17. I'll be in Europe long enough for a 95 R33 to be eligible for U.S. import. So I decided to start looking for a clean V-Spec now. I noticed there are a few companies in the U.K that have listings on pistonheads. I'm interested in buying direct through an importer or even a private seller. I don't mind traveling a few hours from Baumholder either. I'm coming from the BMW community. I drive an E39 M5 now and was seriously contemplating ordering an F80 M3. I've always thought the R34 skyline was a gorgeous car. So I started looking at production dates and realized what the R33 was about. I think it would be awesome to have something unique like the R33 while I live in Germany and take it back to the U.S with me. Anyways I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Zero_Cool said:


> I'm a forum newbie and I'd like to introduce myself to everyone. My name is Brian and I'm getting stationed near Baumholder, Germany in May of 17. I'll be in Europe long enough for a 95 R33 to be eligible for U.S. import. So I decided to start looking for a clean V-Spec now. I noticed there are a few companies in the U.K that have listings on pistonheads. I'm interested in buying direct through an importer or even a private seller. I don't mind traveling a few hours from Baumholder either. I'm coming from the BMW community. I drive an E39 M5 now and was seriously contemplating ordering an F80 M3. I've always thought the R34 skyline was a gorgeous car. So I started looking at production dates and realized what the R33 was about. I think it would be awesome to have something unique like the R33 while I live in Germany and take it back to the U.S with me. Anyways I appreciate the feedback!


Hey Brian

welcome aboard. Drop me an email and I'll help you.

Kindest regards

Dave


----------



## Zero_Cool (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Dave I don't have enough posts to PM you my email address. Shoot me an email at bdotacosta AT gmail . com I would love to hear about potential buying an R33 from your shop. Thanks


----------



## Zero_Cool (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump still waiting to hear back from you Dave. Thanks!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Brian, contact these guys JDM Heart | Performance
They're local to you (I think about 100km away) and they're very helpfull and do a lot off German based skyline work import and tuning etc. tell Him Tim from Belgium sent you


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm german, trust me do NOT go to "JDM heart performance".
They've been banned from the german skyline forum after fooling some users (charging money for parts and cars they've been told to import but never done etc.)
Go to one of the UK Importeurs.
A lot of tue german Importeurs have shown that they are unreliable and sometimes don't care as tzey should do.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Strange, I've used him in the past without any issues whatsoever...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Zero_Cool said:


> Bump still waiting to hear back from you Dave. Thanks!


Hey there, I cant find your reply to our email?


----------



## Zero_Cool (Oct 23, 2016)

davew said:


> Zero_Cool said:
> 
> 
> > Bump still waiting to hear back from you Dave. Thanks!
> ...


I don't have enough posts to PM yet. Dave my email is b dot acosta AT gmail . com I'm still in the market for an R33. Shoot me an email to sort out a potential import! Thanks!


----------

